# Maybe not the kind of Mount for this forum...



## quicksilver64 (Apr 7, 2009)

But I thought I would show off some of my work. Just a hobby, but I ended up doing fish, never enjoyed the critters. A rotten **** did me in I think.

Here is a 9 pound Largemouth caught in lake Tenkiller, OK.


----------



## JaySee (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice fish quick! looks good.


----------



## Deer Mount (Feb 16, 2009)

It's one thing to mount a fish it's another to paint one. Looks NICE!!!!


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice looking mount .Congrats


----------

